
In which I blame teachers for things - tmkbry
https://rickwayneauthor.wordpress.com/2017/01/11/in-which-i-blame-teachers-for-things/
======
deleted_soon
I took a course that was all about the historical progression of science as a
discipline since the early 1800's, and it really opened my mind to how much I
didn't know about science. I really think that a course like that should be
taught to students BEFORE they start taking high school science courses. This
would provide a historical context for the content of science courses and, I
believe, make it a lot easier to digest the material in a science class (for
the reasons the author suggests).

